# KUALA LUMPUR | General Urban Developments



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*South Korea keen on Klang river rehabilitation project, says Khalid*
Friday November 06 2009










Selangor Menteri Besar, Tan Sri Khalid Ibrahim (left) seen here 
at an official ceremony in this file photo - Picture by Jack Ooi

SHAH ALAM, Nov 5 — South Korea is keen to participate in the RM20 billion Klang River rehabilitation project that will provide the impetus to stimulate economic growth in Selangor, the country’s most developed state.

Menteri Besar Tan Sri Abdul Khalid Ibrahim said he was informed that South Korean President Lee Myung-bak will be visiting Malaysia next year and he (Khalid) is looking forward to meet him.

“South Korea is Selangor’s sixth largest FDI (Foreign Direct Investment) source, followed by Taiwan and Thailand,” he said when opening the 14th East Asian Entrepreneurs’ Summit 2009.

The Selangor Government ,in the recently unveiled economic stimulus package for the state, identified six major areas that are paramount to spur economic growth. The areas are cleaning and rehabilitating the Klang River, expanding the transportation system, upgrading and replacing water assets, urban renewal programme, reviving abandoned housing projects, and increasing paddy yield.

Khalid said the areas are expected to woo more than RM50 billion investments and create some 150,000 jobs.

The Menteri Besar said the state government will strive to attract investments in high value-added and technology-intensive projects.

He said the manufacturing sector remained the prime mover for Selangor’s economic growth.

“For the period between 2000 and July 2009, 2,812 manufacturing projects worth RM68 billion in total investment were approved. Of the total, RM35.43 billion were foreign investments,” he said.

The United States, Japan, Germany, Singapore and Britain are major FDI sources for Selangor, added Khalid, a former corporate figure. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Mayor: Give us your feedback on*
2009/10/12 Noel Achariam










KUALA LUMPUR: Those affected by the proposed traffic dispersal system in Bangsar and Brickfields have been given one month to submit their views on the upgrading of the road system.

This was announced by mayor Datuk Ahmad Fuad Ismail during a dialogue session with residents, the business community, stakeholders, non-governmental organisations, and religious leaders who are living and working around Bangsar and Brickfields.

Fuad said City Hall had engaged a traffic consultant to study the longstanding traffic problem in Brickfields and Bangsar.

"The consultant have come up with a plan and we have briefed the people on the proposed design. Now, we will give them one month to study the plan and submit their written views to us," he said. 

Fuad said that once City Hall had gathered all the views, he would present them to the Federal Territories Ministry. 

"We will brief the Federal Territories Ministry and the Prime Minister on the views of the people. If the majority of the people want the project to be stopped, we will let the Federal Territories Ministry decide on the matter." 

Those who want to have a look at the proposed plan can do so at the Malaysian Resources Corporation Bhd office or visit their website. 

Fuad said the plans for the traffic dispersal system came about after numerous complaints from the public about the traffic congestion. 

"We have received many complaints on the traffic situation in Brickfields and Bangsar. This is because of the new and upcoming developments in the area. The roads need to be expanded and we have to look at solving the traffic problem. That is the reason we asked for a special allocation from the government. 

"Under the second stimulus package, the government has given us RM110 million to spend on improving the traffic conditions in the affected areas," he said.

The proposed improvements would involve six packages: 

- Package 1: Construction of flyover at Jalan Travers/Jalan Bangsar intersection

- Package 2: Construction of flyover from KL Sentral to Jalan Damansara and Lebuhraya Mahameru

- Package 3: Upgrading of Jalan Tun Sambanthan and its vicinity

- Package 4: Construction of pedestrian bridges and linkages 

- Package 5: Upgrade and repair roads in KL Sentral

- Package 6: Construction of an elevated road from Jalan Bangsar to Jalan Maarof

Fuad said the six packages were under phase two of the proposed traffic dispersal system in Bangsar and Brickfields.

The first phase of the project worth RM26 million involved the building of ramps from Jalan Syed Putra into Brickfields to ease traffic congestion in the area. 

*This had begun in July and is 60 per cent complete. The project is expected to be completed in July 2010. *

If everything proceeds as plan, the entire traffic dispersal project is expected to be completed in two years. 

Fuad said that an estimated 20,000 motorists used Jalan Tun Sambathan daily. 

"In the plan, we have proposed several ramps and flyovers in the area. By eliminating the traffic lights there will be smoother traffic flow as motorists will no longer have to wait at the traffic lights." 

Among others, the traffic dispersal plan will see Jalan Tun Sambanthan turned into a one-way street in front of KL Sentral for motorists heading to the city. Those heading from the city to Bangsar, will use the flyover at the Jalan Travers/Jalan Bangsar intersection and bypass the traffic lights, making for smoother traffic flow. They will also bypass the traffic lights to Jalan Maarof and instead use a slip road from Jalan Bangsar which will take them directly to Jalan Maarof.

There is also another flyover from KL Sentral to Jalan Damansara and Lebuhraya Mahameru.

Fuad urged those present at the dialogue session to submit their views soon. 

"Six months has already passed and we need the feedback soon so that we can proceed with the development plans," he said. 

Fuad, however, was glad that those present at the dialogue agreed to the construction of a flyover at the Jalan Travers/Jalan Bangsar intersection.


----------



## shuq84 (Nov 16, 2009)

nazrey said:


> *Historic prison comes down*
> By LIM CHIA YING October 19th, 2009
> 
> 
> ...


hno: i suggest that we moved the historical Pudu Jail to their locations in the suburban or maybe somewhere in pudu ulu park... in able to give way to new development... we can do the same method as the Abu Simbel Temple in Egypt...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## ideridspa (Dec 7, 2009)

I accept with information:The Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) and the Federal Territories and Urban Wellbeing Ministry are looking into upgrading the site after the Chinese New Year celebrations and RM900,000 has been allocated for the purpose. Federal Territories and Urban Wellbeing Minister Datuk Raja Nong Chik Zainal Abidin said the makeover would include paving the roadside of the market site and relocating the chicken and pork sellers to a more hygienic and conducive environment.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


*Work on flyover sped up to ease jam*
2009/11/23 Noel Achariam 










Ongoing construction work of the flyover is part of the RM110 million traffic 
dispersal scheme for Bangsar and Brickfields. — Picture by Saifullizan Tamadi 

KUALA LUMPUR: The RM34.7 million Jalan Travers-Jalan Bangsar flyover is expected to be ready as early as next July, eight months ahead of schedule.

Work on the flyover, the first of the six-part RM110 million traffic dispersal scheme for Bangsar and Brickfields, began in September this year.

City Hall said it is working on an accelerated programme of 10 months to minimise the disruption of traffic flow at Jalan Bangsar and Jalan Travers.

"The construction of the 750m flyover is progressing steadily. We expected the project to take about 18 months to complete, but now we are ahead of schedule," said City Hall Public Works department director Siti Saffur Mansor. 


She explained that work could be completed earlier than scheduled as all the blocks will be built separately in a different location and will be installed only when all the earthworks have been completed. 

Taking into account the heavy traffic in the area, Siti said they are also factoring in a delay of two months due to unforeseen circumstances. 

To ensure the safety of motorists, Siti said the contractor had installed several warning signs at the construction site.

"There are road signs, floodlights, and also blinking and hazard lights installed by the contractor at the divider of the construction area," she said. 

"For the safety of all motorists, we advise them to heed the warning signs and observe the speed limit of 50km/h," she said. 

Meanwhile, there were mixed reactions from motorists on the new flyover.

La Bodega Group beverage manager Sach Seelan applauded City Hall's move to construct the flyover as it could reduce the daily crawl that motorists have had to endure for years.

"Most of the time, especially in the evenings, the traffic jam in Jalan Travers is horrendous. 

"It is especially worse for motorists who are coming from the city and Mahameru highway, heading towards Bangsar. 

"They have no choice but to use the Jalan Travers road," said the 34-year-old.

Petronas executive Alia Zarina, 23, who works in the city is however skeptical about the flyover. She said the plans to build the flyover was a good idea. However, she was not sure if the flyover would help ease traffic congestion in the area. 

"There might be less congestion when the flyover comes up, but the traffic jam will remain the same. 

"There are just too many cars. City Hall should look instead at the overall traffic congestion that is leading into the KL Sentral area," she said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL Sentral Park*
Cisco's integrated information technology project @ Lot E, KL Sentral
http://www.cisco.com/



>


by msyukry08



















From flickr





















SHAH FIRDAUS said:


> *Recognition for KL Sentral Park *
> Tuesday, January 26th, 2010 13:05:00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


> *LOT E*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Sentral Park
UPDATE:



SHAH FIRDAUS said:


> From flickr
> by lakshmi madhu


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

why they make a office low rise there?such a wasting good location,they should make it a green park(central park) there.mesti cool!!other wise,buat je opera [email protected] hall..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sephora @ Starhill Gallery*


rizalhakim said:


> Starhill Gallery
> Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> Project Status: Schematic Design
> GFA (sqm): 2,000
> ...


----------



## Victor18 (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ Clearer pics of the site

UPDATE:



Victor18 said:


> *Starhill Exterior Regeneration - Sephora Store (Phase 1):*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> NEW: From a retail office to a budget hotel.
> by rizalhakim


UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


> Budget Hotel @ Jln TAR


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*City&Country: Cover Story-- Transforming the Klang river *
By Au Foong Yee and Wong King Wai Sunday, 18 April 2010 00:00 
http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news...cover-story-transforming-the-klang-river.html

The Klang River, meandering 120km through Selangor and Kuala Lumpur towards the Straits of Malacca, has had its glorious days. Once an all-important highway of commerce, years of rapid development have sadly turned the waterway into nothing more than a large ghastly looking, garbage-filled drain devoid of any hint of heritage asset or economic potential.

This is set to change, if all goes well, with a plan of Selangor Menteri Besar Tan Sri Abdul Khalid Ibrahim. He is spearheading a move to rehabilitate and develop the Klang River with the objective of raising the state’s economic and tourism profile.

The plan, which was a significant feature of Selangor’s stimulus package unveiled last year, got off to a rousing start on March 13 with the official launch by Sultan Sharafuddin Idris Shah of Selangor.

One may be forgiven for being cynical about the project’s success because after much fanfare and hype, the high-profile multi-billion ringgit Kuala Lumpur Linear City never took off.

Featured in that ambitious project, unveiled back in the 1990s, was a mixed development of hotel, retail, office and apartment units, complete with a landscaped park. All these were to have come up atop sections of the Klang River in KL. The project, which necessitated the relocation of squatters, also had a river cleaning and flood mitigation component.

Two-thirds of the Klang River is in Selangor and Khalid knows only too well that it is unrealistic to rehabilitate and develop the entire 80km of the river at one go. So it will be done in sections, beginning with a 21km stretch towards Port Klang which comes under the ambit of the Klang Municipal Council.

Key to the project is that funding will be via private funding initiatives, points out Iliyas Jamil, economic development officer for the Selangor Menteri Besar’s office, who is coordinating the project. In short, although the state is driving the project, the rehabilitation and development cost will be borne by the private sector. 

Initial studies, Iliyas tells City & Country, have shown that the development potential of the banks of the 80km of the river in Selangor could ring up a gross development value of RM50 billion over 15 to 20 years and create 150,000 jobs.

*Premium product*
Properties fronting water generally go down well with the market. Property consultants contacted by City & Country concur that properties on clean bodies of water generally command a premium, as seen in developments with lake, river and beach frontage.

KGV-Lambert Smith Hampton (Malaysia) director Anthony Chua says: “In general, all developments with lake and beach frontage do well, and if river frontage has clean water, it should be able to fetch a premium.” 

Henry Butcher Marketing COO Tang Chee Meng points to numerous highly prestigious waterfront projects overseas. Waterfront residential properties, he adds, command a premium while certain retail properties such as food and beverage outlets will also do well.

Khong & Jaafar managing director Elvin Fernandez says it is almost a universal axiom that properties fronting clean bodies of water do well. He says that depending on the water quality and the view, the values of high-end waterfront residential properties can go up as much as 20% to 50%.










The Klang River flows 120 km through 
six local jurisdictions - five are in Selangor

*Proposed master plan*
The Klang River rehabilitation and development project master plan is being fine tuned. Kamal Ariffin Zaharin tells City & Country an inventory of a 50m border on both sides of the 21km stretch of river shows that some 20 tracts are suitable for beautification, development or redevelopment. Kamal is director of DPZ Asia, an architectural and planning firm headquartered in the US.

The multiple-award winning architect is the master planner, while three other companies — TSS-Mako Engineering, GJA Engineering & Construction and Wessex Water I-Bhd Consortium — have been chosen for the rehabilitation and development of the river. 

The three were among 37 firms that responded to an advertisement placed by the state government seeking proposals. Of the 37, only 12 firms submitted proposals (see Page 8).

Currently, the water in the Klang River measures Level 4, and the state government aspires to raise the quality to Level 2, clean enough to swim in. 

*Genesis of the project*
DPZ Asia’s Kamal, 44, studied architecture in the University of Miami, Florida. He spent many years abroad, working on projects in the US, the Philippines, Australia, Vietnam and China. He has won nine international planning competitions, including designs for China’s waterfront cities in Haikou and Dalian, Taiyuan — the capital city of Shanxi province — and an airport city in Chongxing.

Kamal is excited at the thought of a vibrant riverscape. His vast experience has taught him that a series of discoveries and storytelling are important in planning a project such as this. He believes one must bring variety to an area so it is not uniform and sterile. 

He proposes the river in the Klang city area be divided into precincts that will set the tone and ambience along the 21km stretch of the river. These precincts could be loosely classified as ecological and cultural, city centre and heritage areas.

A river has to have many characteristics that will allow people to experience the city in a new way, Kamal says, adding that more details will emerge with the finalisation and approval of the plan.

At this point, what is clear is that the Klang River will indeed have a fair chance to recapture its past glory.


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

wow nice projects!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

The Starhill one is really beautiful. It looks abit like The Crystals in Las Vegas. Looking foward to seeing the mall when completed!!

The Crystals Las Vegas Pictures:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL City Walk, KLCC*
http://www.klcitywalk.com/
Developer: DBKL, Go Venture Sdn Bhd


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kasturi Walk, Central Market*



msyukry08 said:


> Kasturi Walk, Central Market


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KL Sentral Park, KL Sentral Railway Station*












msyukry08 said:


> *LOT E*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5229026024/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sunway South Quay*
Bandar Sunway, Subang Jaya


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Hyatt Centric*
Jalan Sultan Ismail, KL
















New Projects | Royal Group


NEW PROJECTS Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa, Singapore Set to open in 2023, the new Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa Singapore will feature 62 villas, each with its own private swimming pool. Over 135 years after the original Raffles opened its doors, the second Raffles in Singapore will be an...



royalgroup.sg












@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Senada Residences*
KL Golf Club (KLGC)








Senada — Serviced, Luxury Condominiums in Kuala Lumpur


Senada Residence is a multi-faceted development by Sime Darby Property, from residential to retail and business in Kuala Lumpur. Western suburb with easy accessibility to city life as well as a sanctuary from it.




www.simedarbyproperty.com





























































@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*International Malaysia University (IMU) Hospital*
Bukit Jalil, KL
















From GoogleMaps Streetview


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW HOSPITAL/MEDICAL CENTRE PROJECTS*
KL & Greater KL


HospitalComplete*UiTM Teaching Hospital & Academic Complex*2020Hospital Cyberjaya2021KPJ Damansara2021*Hospital Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM) Specialist Children Hospital*2021*IMU Hospital, Bukit Jalil*2022Putrajaya Hospital Annex: Endocrine Complex2022Thomson Hospital Expansion Kota Damansara2022Sunway Medical Centre Expansion Bandar Sunway2022Sunway Medical Centre Expansion Sunway VeloCity2022Serdang Hospital Cardiology Centre2022Hospital Tanjung Karang2022

*Note: University Hospital*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Thomson Hospital Expansion*
Kota Damansara, Petaling Jaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sunway Velocity Medical Centre Expansion*
Cheras, KL
Expansion Plans








@ GoogleMaps
















Sunway Velocity 3C4, Kuala Lumpur - Sunway Construction


Project Description Proposed Development Block 1A (22 storey) which consists of 3 storey business space with 8 storey office, 11 storey Service Apartment, Pedestrian Deck with 4 storey basement Carpark at Jalan Peel, Jalan Shelley and Jalan Cheras, Wilayah Persekutuan, Kuala Lumpur.




www.sunwayconstruction.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Railway Assets Corporation (RAC)
Brickfields


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KPJ Damansara*
Petaling Jaya, Selangor
















@scm


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IOI City Mall Expansion
Putrajaya








































@ SCM


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sunway Medical Centre Expansion*
Bandar Sunway, Selangor
Sunway Medical Centre 4 (SMC 4) with 360 beds and 90 specialist clinics envisioned to expand the overall medical healthcare services at Bandar Sunway with its new Children & Women Healthcare Wing. In addition, there are facilities for a Heart, Lung and Vascular Centre, a Neuroscience Centre and an Orthopaedic Centre. This fourth and final phase of the Sunway Medical Centre overlooks the iconic Sunway Lagoon theme park. SMC 4 again connected to SMC 3 by a 6-level link bridge linking SMC 1, 2, 3 & 4 in a linear seamless connection.

























Sunway Medical Centre Phase 4, Sunway City - Sunway Construction


Project Description The 4th phase of the expansion of Sunway Medical Centre in Sunway City consists: Phase 4A: 2 blocks of Medical Centres with 15 storeys and 10 storeys each; and 1 block of 9 storeys Elevated Carpark Phase 4B: 1 block of 16 storeys Hotel Suite Phase




www.sunwayconstruction.com.my








__





SUNWAY MEDICAL CENTRE 4 - SA Architects Malaysia


Expanding on from SMC 3, the new proposed Sunway Medical Centre 4 (SMC 4) with 360 beds and 90 specialist clinics envisioned to expand the overall medical healthcare services at Bandar Sunway with its new Children & Women Healthcare Wing. In addition, there are facilities for a Heart, Lung and …...




www.saa.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> IOI City Mall Expansion
> Putrajaya
> 
> 
> ...


UDATE: December 2021


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW MALL CONNECTIONS
DBKL*


YEAR COMPLETEMALLTRANSIT STATIONTRAIN2022







Merdeka Station

Line 9

Underground







2022







Tun Razak Exchange Station

Line 9, 12

Underground














2023







Persiaran KLCC Station

Line 12 - 2023

Underground







2022







Hang Tuah Station

Line 3, 4, 8

At-grade/
Elevated














2022







Pusat Bandar Damansara Station

Line 9

Elevated







2021







Bukit Bintang Station

Line 8, 9

Elevated/
underground














2022







Conlay Station

Line 12 - 2023

Underground









*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*


MallMunicipalityIOI City Mall Expansion - 2022PutrajayaKSL Esplanade Mall - 2022KlangSunway South Quay CP2 - 2025Petaling Jaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Pavilion Bukit Jalil*
> Bukit Jalil
> 
> 
> ...




__
http://instagr.am/p/CWkLjQrvfqM/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Grand Maris Suites

























@ Google Maps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Grand Maris Suites
> 
> 
> 
> ...













https://www.picuki.com/profile/mohd.edzuan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> IOI City Mall Expansion
> Putrajaya
> 
> 
> ...


*Phase 2 of IOI City Mall marks it as biggest retail mall upon completion in 2Q22*
Fatin Najihah December 07, 2021 12:39 pm +08
This new phase of ICM (IOI City Mall) will add an additional 1 million sq ft of net lettable area (NLA), bringing the total NLA to *2.5 million square feet.*









Phase 2 of IOI City Mall marks it as biggest retail mall upon completion in 2Q22


PETALING JAYA (Dec 7): Phase 2 of IOI City Mall by IOI Properties Group Bhd will be fully tenanted and operational for business in the second quarter of 2022 (2Q22).According to a statement on Dec 6, IOI Properties Group CEO Datuk Voon Tin Yow said IOI City Mall’s Phase 2 began in 2018 and has...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UPDATE*
LUXURY MALL


No.MallNLALocation1*Pavilion KL*1,600,000 square feetBukit Bintang2*Suria KLCC*1,500,000 square feetKLCC3*118 Mall*1,400,000 square feetJalan Hang Jebat (2022)4*The Gardens Mall*1,400,000 square feetMid Valley City5*The Exchange TRX*1,300,000 square feetJalan Tun Razak (2022)6*The Starhill*250,000 square feetBukit Bintang (Renovation 2021)


118 Mall


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> 118 Mall











@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pavilion Bukit Jalil


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE: *
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> 
> PROJECTSTYPELOCATIONPavilion Bukit JalilShopping MallBukit Jalil (COMPLTED)​Mitsui LalaportJapanese Outlet MallJalan Hang Tuah (COMPLETED)​Starhill Gallery RenovationLuxury MallBukit Bintang (COMPLETED)​Fairfield by MarriottHotelJalan Pahang (COMPLETED)​8 Conlay RetailShopping MallJalan Conlay​International Malaysia University (IMU) HospitalPrivate Uni HospitalBukit Jalil​Sunway Velocity Medical Centre ExpansionPrivate HospitalMaluri​Railway Assets Corporation (RAC)OfficeBrickfields​MediaCityMixed-useBukit Putra​*TNB Complex*Mixed-useBukit Pantai​Bamboo Hills @ KLDCMixed-useSegambut​Hyatt CentricHotelJalan Sultan Ismail​18 Madge Onsen SuiteResidentialJalan Madge​R8 ResidenceResidentialJalan Ampang Hilir​Impression U-ThantResidentialJalan U-Thant​Senada ResidencesResidentialKL Golf Course​At 6ResidentialAmpang Tengah​New Ampang CourtCourtAmpang​D'ImmersioneMixed-useMon't Kiara​KaMi Mont KiaraResidentialMon't Kiara​TRX Exchange MallShopping MallJalan Tun Razak​Kimpton HotelHotelJalan Tun Razak​Merdeka MallShopping MallJalan Hang Jebat​KLCC Lot M MallShopping MallKLCC​The ArchMixed-useJalan Tun Razak​Pavilion DamansaraShopping MallDamansara Heights​The PeakResidentialDamansara Heights​The CedarResidentialDamansara Heights​One Eleven MenerungResidentialBangsar​Else Kuala LumpurHotelJalan Tun Hussien Lee​


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE: *
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> 
> PROJECTSTYPELOCATIONPavilion Bukit JalilShopping MallBukit Jalil (COMPLTED)Mitsui LalaportJapanese Outlet MallJalan Hang Tuah (COMPLETED)Starhill Gallery RenovationLuxury MallBukit Bintang (COMPLETED)Fairfield by MarriottHotelJalan Pahang (COMPLETED)8 Conlay RetailShopping MallJalan ConlayInternational Malaysia University (IMU) HospitalPrivate Uni HospitalBukit JalilSunway Velocity Medical Centre ExpansionPrivate HospitalMaluriRailway Assets Corporation (RAC)OfficeBrickfields*MediaCity*Mixed-useBukit PutraTNB ComplexMixed-useBukit PantaiBamboo Hills @ KLDCMixed-useSegambutHyatt CentricHotelJalan Sultan Ismail18 Madge Onsen SuiteResidentialJalan MadgeR8 ResidenceResidentialJalan Ampang HilirImpression U-ThantResidentialJalan U-ThantSenada ResidencesResidentialKL Golf CourseAt 6ResidentialAmpang TengahNew Ampang CourtCourtAmpangD'ImmersioneMixed-useMon't KiaraKaMi Mont KiaraResidentialMon't KiaraTRX Exchange MallShopping MallJalan Tun RazakKimpton HotelHotelJalan Tun RazakMerdeka MallShopping MallJalan Hang JebatKLCC Lot M MallShopping MallKLCCThe ArchMixed-useJalan Tun RazakPavilion DamansaraShopping MallDamansara HeightsThe PeakResidentialDamansara HeightsThe CedarResidentialDamansara HeightsOne Eleven MenerungResidentialBangsarElse Kuala LumpurHotelJalan Tun Hussien Lee


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:
> GREATER KL*
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:
> GREATER KL*
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UPDATE:
GREATER KL*
PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022


PROJECTSTYPELOCATIONThomson Hospital ExpansionPrivate HospitalPetaling JayaKPJ DamansaraPrivate HospitalPetaling Jaya*IOI City Mall Expansion*Shopping MallPutrajaya4Sunway Medical Centre ExpansioPrivate HospitalSubang JayaThe GlenzResidentialGlenmarieEdusphereMixed-useCyberjayaMitsui Outlet Park ExpansionOutlet MallSepangEmployees' Provident Fund (EPF) HQOfficePetaling JayaPETRONAS New Leadership CentreOfficeBangiTTDI SentralisMixed-useShah AlamAlinea SuitesResidentialShah AlamBanquet Hall Building (Anggeric Banquet MBSA)Mixed-useShah AlamCourtyard by MarriottHotelShah AlamKSL Esplanade MallShopping MallKlangUniversiti Tenaga Nasional (UNITEN) Open LabLaboratoryBangi/PutrajayaSunway International SchoolSchoolSubang JayaFlora RosaResidentialPutrajayaPlot 8MD3Mixed-usePutrajayaSerdang Hospital Annexe: Cardiology CentrePublic HospitalServingHospital Tanjung KarangPublic HospitalTanjung KarangHoliday Inn ExpressHotelPutrajayaSunway South QuayMixed-useSubang JayaMoxy by MarriottHotelPutrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Phase two IOI City Mall opens in August, making it Malaysia's largest mall


KUALA LUMPUR (July 22): IOI City Mall is set to become the largest mall in Malaysia with the opening its Phase II on Aug 25. The mall will have more than 700 retail outlets in total.Strategically located at IOI Resort City, it enjoys a potential population catchment of 3.1 million from nearby...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE: *
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> 
> PROJECTSTYPELOCATIONPavilion Bukit JalilShopping MallBukit Jalil (COMPLTED)​Mitsui LalaportJapanese Outlet MallJalan Hang Tuah (COMPLETED)​Starhill Gallery RenovationLuxury MallBukit Bintang (COMPLETED)​Fairfield by MarriottHotelJalan Pahang (COMPLETED)​8 Conlay RetailShopping MallJalan Conlay​International Malaysia University (IMU) HospitalPrivate Uni HospitalBukit Jalil​Sunway Velocity Medical Centre ExpansionPrivate HospitalMaluri​Railway Assets Corporation (RAC)OfficeBrickfields​MediaCityMixed-useBukit Putra​*TNB Complex*Mixed-useBukit Pantai​Bamboo Hills @ KLDCMixed-useSegambut​Hyatt CentricHotelJalan Sultan Ismail​18 Madge Onsen SuiteResidentialJalan Madge​R8 ResidenceResidentialJalan Ampang Hilir​Impression U-ThantResidentialJalan U-Thant​Senada ResidencesResidentialKL Golf Course​At 6ResidentialAmpang Tengah​New Ampang CourtCourtAmpang​D'ImmersioneMixed-useMon't Kiara​KaMi Mont KiaraResidentialMon't Kiara​TRX Exchange MallShopping MallJalan Tun Razak​Kimpton HotelHotelJalan Tun Razak​Merdeka MallShopping MallJalan Hang Jebat​KLCC Lot M MallShopping MallKLCC​The ArchMixed-useJalan Tun Razak​Pavilion DamansaraShopping MallDamansara Heights​The PeakResidentialDamansara Heights​The CedarResidentialDamansara Heights​One Eleven MenerungResidentialBangsar​Else Kuala LumpurHotelJalan Tun Hussien Lee​


TNB Complex
















Solar Energy - Sunway Construction


We are an engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning (EPCC) services and Solar Power Producer (SPP) for large scale solar farms, residential and commercial buildings. From design development to financing and construction of solar plants, we are able to offer total end-to-end...




www.sunwayconstruction.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:
> GREATER KL*
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> ...



















Solar Energy - Sunway Construction


We are an engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning (EPCC) services and Solar Power Producer (SPP) for large scale solar farms, residential and commercial buildings. From design development to financing and construction of solar plants, we are able to offer total end-to-end...




www.sunwayconstruction.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*UPDATE: 
KUALA LUMPUR*
PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022


PROJECTSTYPELOCATIONPavilion Bukit JalilShopping MallBukit Jalil (COMPLTED)​Mitsui LalaportJapanese Outlet MallJalan Hang Tuah (COMPLETED)​Starhill Gallery RenovationLuxury MallBukit Bintang (COMPLETED)​Fairfield by MarriottHotelJalan Pahang (COMPLETED)​8 Conlay RetailShopping MallJalan Conlay​International Malaysia University (IMU) HospitalPrivate Uni HospitalBukit Jalil​Sunway Velocity Medical Centre ExpansionPrivate HospitalMaluri​Railway Assets Corporation (RAC)OfficeBrickfields​MediaCityMixed-useBukit Putra​TNB ComplexMixed-useBukit Pantai​Bamboo Hills @ KLDCMixed-useSegambut​Hyatt CentricHotelJalan Sultan Ismail​18 Madge Onsen SuiteResidentialJalan Madge​R8 ResidenceResidentialJalan Ampang Hilir​Impression U-ThantResidentialJalan U-Thant​Senada ResidencesResidentialKL Golf Course​At 6ResidentialAmpang Tengah​New Ampang CourtCourtAmpang​D'ImmersioneMixed-useMon't Kiara​KaMi Mont KiaraResidentialMon't Kiara​TRX Exchange MallShopping MallJalan Tun Razak​*Kimpton Hotel*HotelJalan Tun Razak​Merdeka MallShopping MallJalan Hang Jebat​KLCC Lot M MallShopping MallKLCC​The ArchMixed-useJalan Tun Razak​Pavilion DamansaraShopping MallDamansara Heights​The PeakResidentialDamansara Heights​The CedarResidentialDamansara Heights​One Eleven MenerungResidentialBangsar​Else Kuala LumpurHotelJalan Tun Hussien Lee​

Kimpton Hotel
































@ SCM


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:
> GREATER KL*
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> ...











@ SCM


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:
> KUALA LUMPUR*
> PROJECT: UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2022
> 
> ...


Hyatt Centric


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *MALAYSIAN PRIVATE HOSPITAL OPERATORS*
> 
> 
> PRIVATEOPERATORHOSPITAL/NETWORK/
> ...


*Thomson Hospital Expansion*
@ Kota Damansara MRT Station


>



















































Expansion Plan | Thomson Hospital


As we go through an expansion to develop higher capacity and capabilities, learn more about Thomson Hospital's expansion plan here!




thomsonhospitals.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*IMU Teaching Hospital *(NEW)
International Malaysia University, Bukit Jalil
































@ GoogleMaps Streetview


----------



## nycsoho00 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Royal Floria Putrajaya 2022 | Putrajaya Royal Flower Show 2022*


----------



## nycsoho00 (Dec 1, 2015)

*National Zoo of Malaysia | Zoo Negara Malaysia | Kuala Lumpur Malaysia*


----------



## nycsoho00 (Dec 1, 2015)

*The Most Beautiful Urban Park! | Perdana Botanical Garden | Kuala Lumpur Malaysia*


----------



## nycsoho00 (Dec 1, 2015)

*This City Is So Beautiful! Walking Around KLCC Park | Petronas Towers | Kuala Lumpur Malaysia*


----------



## nycsoho00 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Walking in the streets of Kuala Lumpur | Malaysia *


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> TNB Complex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

